# International 4700 THOUGHTS??



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I found an International 4700 and was thinking about buying it to sprad salt and plow with. A few weeks ago I asked about your thoughts on big trucks and someone mentioned this truck. The truck is in good shape with low miles. I think it has a 12' dumping bed on it.

I know it's big, but is it too big for lots averaging in size from 1 acr to 6 acres?

Thanks Bossman


----------



## miltonplower (Jan 7, 2009)

i think it should be good i have a couple but i use them for salting only but i'm sure it would plow like a mother


----------



## T-MAN (Jan 9, 2001)

Bossman 92;783859 said:


> I know it's big, but is it too big for lots averaging in size from 1 acr to 6 acres?
> 
> Thanks Bossman


Depends how you utilize it.
There not the most nimble trucks out there for sure.
If you run them in tandem with a pickup you can move some snow quick.
The pickup does all the cutting in, and backdraging. The big truck moves the snow, and windrows. You can clear alot of acres quick with this technique.
Its pretty effective if you keep to that routine. Problem is the pickup drivers tend to get bored easily and want to push snow too LOL.

I should add for daytime work, that system wont be very effective if there is traffic.


----------



## Sticks (Sep 23, 2009)

pics...pics...pics...


----------



## Grassman09 (Mar 18, 2009)

Here is a friends 4700. Its also for sale and its in the USA. Clean Truck 5 Speed I believe eh Mark?

Central Hydro low miles on it. Butterfly hood heavy duty front end. Plumed for salter out back. Aluminum 2 way back gate. Has new bumper up front and pintle plate out back after these pics were taken.

I nice set of stack on either side would look kick ass and no mufflers.


----------



## plowatnight (Mar 10, 2010)

*4700*

Hey Boss, I have a '78 Chev c60 4x4 w/ an 11' 4 way . It's fun to plow with. I had one before this that was 2wd only and i got into trouble in and on hills. She'll put snow ANYWHERE but around the corner ! !


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

excellent plow truck and salt truck.....turning radius is poor but on open lots you can push alot


----------



## JOEC (Oct 12, 2004)

I have a 87 international 1700 plow and a spreader with the 9.0 diesal automatic and its a tank. Great truck but its time to sell it really dont want to but no work for it 6000 grand takes it. :crying::crying::crying:


----------



## bugthug (Oct 13, 2004)

Grassman09;1026275 said:


> Here is a friends 4700. Its also for sale and its in the USA. Clean Truck 5 Speed I believe eh Mark?
> 
> Central Hydro low miles on it. Butterfly hood heavy duty front end. Plumed for salter out back. Aluminum 2 way back gate. Has new bumper up front and pintle plate out back after these pics were taken.
> 
> I nice set of stack on either side would look kick ass and no mufflers.


Thank you dave. Truck is a 6 speed. It turns real tight. All hydraulics are still on truck for plow and spreader but they have been sold. Any questions please e mail me at [email protected]


----------



## leigh (Jan 2, 2009)

I have a 99 4700. 10' fisher MC. Plows good. Need lots of weight 
to get decent traction.I plow with full sander and 2000lbs of retaining 
wall blocks.Using chains it's un-stopable. Turning radius is better than my pickup. If you have to lots of backing up it will drive you crazy. Mine has the 6plus one tranny. 5mph in reverse. I've developed
some crazy plow techniques to avoid reverse. If you need a plow
let me know, I have a Fisher MM II MC 10' in excellent condition 
for sale


----------



## pohouse (Jan 26, 2009)

single axle dumps can move alot of snow. Internationals are well built. Many think turning radius is an issue, however my Ford L800 has a tight turning radius. Like others mentioned, backing up is not fun. Lots of blind spots and you wouldn't even feel it if you hit a sign or car...


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

We have two International 4700s they can make quick work of a large lot. both have 10' boss v's on them. like said above, you need weight in the back to get any traction, otherwise it gets real wild. I would recommend them for lots of 1 acre to 6 acre which you mentioned.


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

You guys with trucks for sale, do you have pics,and prices? Hey bugthug what are you looking to get for your truck?

Bossman


----------



## hickslawns (Dec 18, 2004)

I just picked up a 4900 chassis and don't think it is too bad for turning radius. 4700 should treat you pretty good for a plow truck, and certainly would be fine for just salt truck. Honestly, the 4900 turns much tighter than my F450 with the long wheelbase. F450 is like turning an aircraft carrier.


----------



## DCS MN (Jan 21, 2009)

pohouse;1026516 said:


> single axle dumps can move alot of snow. Internationals are well built. Many think turning radius is an issue, however my Ford L800 has a tight turning radius. Like others mentioned, backing up is not fun. Lots of blind spots and you wouldn't even feel it if you hit a sign or car...


I agree, I have an old Ford l8000 that turns tighter than my super duty crew cab. It also has an hydro 11' with a 9' wing. It is great for windtowing thing doing the long pushes. Make sure you have some wieght in the back though. 
They move a ton of snow fast, I would suggest one to any fleet if you have the lots for it.


----------



## JCPM (Nov 26, 2008)

I'm fixing up an 88' S1600 and it has a better turning radius than my smaller Fords. Ill be putting a 10' Boss and a 5-7 yard sander on it. It should be ready for next season as long as I have enough money to finish it.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

We use to run a 4700 single axle dump and it worked excellent but I find our older Kodiac has a better turning radius and pushes the same amount of snow and seems to be faster in reverse with a 2 speed rear end....

weight is critical in snow plowing...


----------



## cplmac (Nov 25, 2009)

I ran a 4700 tandem axle for the state this winter, it plows snow at 35mph just fine... The single axle versions have a nice turning radius, the newer tandem axle models have a good turning radius as well, it's the older tandem axle models like the one I drove that turn like a locomotive. It would push anything, I had to lower the plow blade and push a GIANT tree out of the road in the first storm. We ran overweight with our salt loads every event and that really made the truck a dog, but once you started burning through the salt load it was fine. I had a 12' Henke and a 10' Wing blade off the side of the truck and it never had a problem pushing snow wet or dry. Pretty much the entire IL state fleet of plow trucks are International 4700's, old PayStars and newer WorkStars, and I can't really think of any common problems we had with the truck. All in all pretty decent truck.


----------

